# [Premiere] Untertitel erstellen



## sfmike (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann man in Adobe Premiere eine Untertitel erstellen.
Am besten mit einer tranzparenten Fläche darunter - also wie es z.B. bei den Nachrichtensprechern eingeblendet wird.

Gruß
sfmike


----------



## goela (20. Januar 2004)

Solche Untertitel werden "Bauchbinde" genannt. Diese lassen sich sehr leicht erstellen.

In Photoshop eine neues Bild (720x576) - Hintergrund transparent - erstellen. Gewünschten Hintergrund für Bauchbinde pinseln und als PSD (geht auch als TIFF - wichtig ist der integrierte Alphakanal) abspeichern.

Bild in Premiere importieren und auf Videospur 2 legen, Transparenz setzen. Unter Datei - Neu - Titel erstellen kannst Du dann Text für die Bauchbinde erstellen.  Text auf Videospur 3 legen - Transparenz wird automatisch gesetzt.


----------



## sfmike (20. Januar 2004)

*Danke - hab noch eine Frage zur Größe*

Danke goela!

Funktioniert super!

Du weißt bestimmt auch wie man ein Video klein in die Ecke setzt und im Hintergrund noch ein anderes Vidoe läuft 
Also z.B. ein Kommentator unten klein eingeblendet wird und dazu groß ein Film läuft. (oft in den Nachrichten)

Gruß sfmike


----------



## sfmike (20. Januar 2004)

*OK. weiß wie's geht!*

Videofilder > Perspektive > Geometrie!

Erst gucken - dann fragen 

mfg
sfmike


----------



## goela (20. Januar 2004)

Wunderbar

Gibt aber auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit! Bewegung! Damit kannst Du ebenfalls das Video in der Grösse und Position festlegen - allerdings musst Du dort aber Start und Endpunkte gleich setzten.


----------

